# My first chips



## Tr0nd (Feb 12, 2021)

I just did this test today. My first chips ever!


----------



## Janderso (Feb 12, 2021)

Why, those chips are very nice!
What machine is making those beautiful chips?
Welcome my friend.


----------



## aliva (Feb 12, 2021)

And the fun begins


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 12, 2021)

Ah, chips. Our most important product.


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 13, 2021)

Looking Good!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 13, 2021)

Good looking chips there!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 13, 2021)

Chips ahoy Matey !


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 13, 2021)

Love to know more about your set up!  Good for you  that you got things going!


----------



## Tr0nd (Feb 13, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Why, those chips are very nice!
> What machine is making those beautiful chips?
> Welcome my friend.





Dabbler said:


> Love to know more about your set up!  Good for you  that you got things going!



I couldn't find any good old equipment used for a reasonable price, so I bought new holzmann mill and lathe. They are made in china, but seems to be working so far,  I bought these before my "machine room" is added to the garage, so they are temporary placed for now. 

Still need to buy all the handtools and equipment, but it's very fun, I need a small project!


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome to the website and congratulations on the mill. You have just entered a very facinating hobby. Some of the biggest challenges are "how to hold the work".
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Yonathan100 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow nice, welcome to this beautiful trade.


----------



## higgite (Feb 13, 2021)

First chips are awesome. Congrats! And welcome to H-M.

Tom


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 14, 2021)

I love chips!

Actually, l love the possibilities and creativity the most. Your imagination is the only limitation.


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 17, 2021)

Tr0nd said:


> I just did this test today. My first chips ever!
> 
> View attachment 355256




The big piece of metal is now smaller pieces of metal!!  And that is all that anyone could have wished for. . .


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 17, 2021)

Tr0nd said:


> I couldn't find any good old equipment used for a reasonable price, so I bought new holzmann mill and lathe. They are made in china, but seems to be working so far,  I bought these before my "machine room" is added to the garage, so they are temporary placed for now.
> 
> Still need to buy all the handtools and equipment, but it's very fun, I need a small project!




Oh!  The fun is just beginning.  You'll be AMAZED at how much you can spend in "tooling".  This hobby is addictive in that way.  Everything you do requires an additional "family member".


----------

